# Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?



## Lars_! (27. April 2010)

Moin Moin 

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Erfahrenden unter uns hier . 
Was sind ausschlaggebende Unterscheidungsmerkmale wie ich einen Biss mit einfachem Kraut Kontakt auseinander halten kann ??#c

Vielleicht erscheint die Frage ein wenig unnötig , aber mir fehlt das manchmal wirklich schwer. Teilweise erkennt man es natürlich wenn noch die Algen am Haken hängen.

Achja und noch eine 2te dazu : Wie verhalte ich mich am besten nach einem Biss , einfach weiter kurbeln oder den Blinker absacken lassen ?

Im vorraus schon mal Vielen Dank !:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*

Bei jedem Widerstand sofort anschlagen.

Manchmal hängen sich auch Fische einfach langsam rein wie ein Hänger.

Meistens aber merkt man das es ruckt oder rüttelt.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei jedem Widerstand sofort anschlagen.


 

FAST bei jedem Widerstand. 
Meistens lässt sich ein kapitaler Wurzelhänger schon zu Beginn des "Bisses" identifizieren, vor allem, wenn man weiß, wie der Grund in etwa aussieht. Und ich habe schon oft angeschlagen, obwohl ich es eigentlich besser wusste und damit den Kukö unlösbar festgerammelt.


----------



## Udo561 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*

Hi,
kommt auch etwas auf die Rute an , bei meiner Speedmaster merke ich  meist den Unterschied ob es ein Biss oder Kraut ist.
Aber eben nicht immer , daher gibt es von mir bei jedem Widerstand einen  kurzen Ruck , wenns ein Fisch war hängt er.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*

Im Zweifel: Anschlagen

Bei Kunstködern den Druck wegzunehmen wenn man einen Biss spürt bringt nix, weil der Fisch dann sofort loslässt.

Mit der Zeit lewrnt man zu unterscheiden was ein Biss und was die verschiedenen Arten von anderen Unterwasserkontakten sind, aber auch nach vielen Jahren Spinnfischen halte ich es immer noch so: Wenn ich nicht ganz sicher bin das es kein Biss ist schlage ich an. Einmal zu oft macht nix, aber einmal zu wenig kann Dich den großen Fisch kosten. Und gerade bei den wirklich großen hatte ioch schon oft sehr feine Zupfer, die aber dank direktem Anhieb dann doch (wenn auch meist sehr knapp) hingen.


----------



## FieteJansen (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*

Ich finde das mit dem "Anschlagen" ist eh so´ne Sache für sich. Ich persönlich "schlage" eigentlich nie an. Wenn ich den geringsten Widerstand spüre, hebe ich die Rute leicht an und wenns ein Fisch ist, zieht er i.d. Regel gleich gegen an und hakt sich selbst. Die darauf folgende Rutenaction spricht dann für sich.. Wenns dann nur Kraut ist, merk ich spätestens beim Nachgeben an der nicht vorhandenen Action das es kein Fisch ist. 
Habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich ausschließlich mit geflochtener Fische, wo vermutlich jedes Anheben der Rute wie ein Anschlag rüberkommt...


----------



## Udo561 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*

Hi,
zumal das ja schon ein Reflex ist , sobald ich einen Widerstand sprüre  schlage ich kurz an , ob ich will oder nicht |supergri
Keine Ahnung warum das so ist , wahrscheinlich zu nervös oder einfach angeboren 
Gruß Udo


----------



## hummerpaule (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*



FieteJansen schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit dem "Anschlagen" ist eh so´ne Sache für sich. Ich persönlich "schlage" eigentlich nie an. Wenn ich den geringsten Widerstand spüre, hebe ich die Rute leicht an und wenns ein Fisch ist, zieht er i.d. Regel gleich gegen an und hakt sich selbst. Die darauf folgende Rutenaction spricht dann für sich.. Wenns dann nur Kraut ist, merk ich spätestens beim Nachgeben an der nicht vorhandenen Action das es kein Fisch ist.
> Habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich ausschließlich mit geflochtener Fische, wo vermutlich jedes Anheben der Rute wie ein Anschlag rüberkommt...





Ich sehe es auch so....wenn ich mit monofiler Schnurr unterwegs bin setzte ich häufiger bei Kontakt einen Anhieb...weil es einfach ein wenig verzögert ankommt...
Bei geflochtener (und mit der fische ich fast nur noch) drehe ich auch einfach weiter und weiter....Forellen schnappen in der Regel ja nach einen Köder und drehen dann meist immer 90 -180 Grad ab und haken dadurch sich selber...ich setzte erst dann vorsichtig den Anhib um den Haken wirklich tiefer zu bringen.....schlage ich zu früh an..kann es sein dass ich den Fisch nur anpikse und er sich verpieselt....so ist meine Erfahrung!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*

Also wenn man bei Hecht und Zander nicht anschlägt ist ein guter Teil der Fische nach meiner Erfahrung wieder weg... Bei Fischen mit weicherm Maul ist das sicher noch mal anders, aber bei hartem Maul finde ich einen Anhieb nötig.


----------



## Fanne (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*

wenn ich mit blinker angle 

dann ziehe ich ihn manchmal hoch und lasse ihn an gestraffter leine absacken , wenn ein biss kommt ist das deutlich spürbar.


wenn ich nur durchkurbel , merkt man auch den biss ziemlich gut , es ruckt kurz und kräftig.

bei kraut ruckts selten kräftig . sowas kann man schon unterscheiden . das merkst du aber wenn du desöfteren mit kunstködern unterwegs bist.


wenn du dein gwässer  dann etwas besser kennst, kannst du auch einschätzen ab wann in etwa das kraut beginnt, dann versuchst du eh  immer kurz über den kraut zu bleiben .


viel glück und  Petri Heil


----------



## Fanne (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Also wenn man bei Hecht und Zander nicht anschlägt ist ein guter Teil der Fische nach meiner Erfahrung wieder weg... Bei Fischen mit weicherm Maul ist das sicher noch mal anders, aber bei hartem Maul finde ich einen Anhieb nötig.



gebe dir voll und ganz recht , beim anschlag sollte man auch nicht  zimperlich sein .


----------



## don rhabano (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*

Bei "weedless" Ködern wie Krautblinkern,Bassjigs, texposed Softjerks oder C-Rig/T-Rig ... haste das Problem erst gar nicht . Wenn fische den "Mechanismus" des Krautschutzes runterdrücken merkst du das meißtens super! Kraut und anderes merkt micht nicht so stark !

Ansonsten hau ich auch fast immer an.

LG


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. April 2010)

*AW: Biss oder doch nur Kraut ?*

Ich hab da ne einfache Regel:

Zupfer: Könnte Fisch sein, also Kombi aus schnellem Einholen und dann Spinstop. Entweder hängt der Fisch dann, oder er stupst dann meist noch einmal an. Dann wars auf jeden Fall ein Biss. Falls nicht, beim Einholen auf Nachläufer achten. Wenn kein Nachläufer dabei und vorher kein Stupsen, wars wohl Krautkontakt.

Zur 2. Frage: Ich fische auch mit geflochtener, und 90% der Mefos, die richtig beissen, haken sich selbst. Das liegt allein schon an der schnellen Köderführung. Daher ist beim Anstupsen m.E. nur entscheidend, ob es einem gelingt, den Fisch zum Volleinstieg zu überreden, oder ob man es verbaselt.


----------

